# How do I tell if my asian forest scorpion is gravid



## VaejovisCarolineanusSDS (Aug 18, 2017)

I bought two asian forest scorpions 1 male and 1 female and they mated. How long does it take to be able to tell if she is gravid or not? It's been a week or two.


----------



## Lorenzo Benevento (Aug 19, 2017)

As far as I know, you will have to wait some months. Pregnancy time is something about 10-11 months! But if you're sure they mate correctly... well, she should be gravid!

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## VaejovisCarolineanusSDS (Aug 19, 2017)

How can I tell if they mated correctly?


----------



## Mila (Aug 19, 2017)

There's no way to tell until she has visible eggs growing inside her. Sometimes scorpions will become more aggressive and will want to eat more when they're gravid but there's no certain way to know


----------



## VaejovisCarolineanusSDS (Aug 19, 2017)

So I just wait until I see babies or it gets a bit of an attitude. Is that the only way. It's kinda strange the male is more skittish and sometimes aggressive than the female. For a while I had them mixed up and thought the female was the one acting up but, it appears to be the male. The female is actually resting on my arm as I write this. Is that bad on the babies? Also if I keep some of the babies (I plan on selling most) and put them in a communal tank is there a chance that they will inbreed, if so does that cause problems with the scorplings.


----------



## Lorenzo Benevento (Aug 19, 2017)

If the female is pregnant you'll also notice that she'll refuse male attemps to mate. I don't think inbreed will cause problem. It's just one inbreed.
Female resting on your arm is bad for both the female and the babies! Scorpion aren't cat or dog, they don't like to play with us, just get stressed!


----------



## VaejovisCarolineanusSDS (Aug 19, 2017)

Well I guess that means she isn't gravid since they started to mate last night.


----------



## Lorenzo Benevento (Aug 19, 2017)

Obviously as everything, it's not a rule! But I would say that if they mate last night, she could not be gravid. Provide a smooth surface and everything will go as it is supposed to go!


----------



## VaejovisCarolineanusSDS (Aug 19, 2017)

Lorenzo Benevento said:


> Obviously as everything, it's not a rule! But I would say that if they mate last night, she could not be gravid. Provide a smooth surface and everything will go as it is supposed to go!


Thank you for the help I will do that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

